# Offer letter withdrawn



## smeca (Jan 22, 2016)

Hello, 
I found myself in very bad spot, so if anyone could help, I would appreciate. I came to UAE on tourist visa, looking for job. After some interviews, I got offers, and after roughly month I decided to accept one, which I considered best. We signed some agreement, and offer letter after which they asked me to exit country so they could process my employment visa. Offer letter stated that I should start working around mid December 2015. After around 3 weeks time, 2.1.2016, HR manager sent me visa asking me to book tickets within next few days. However there was obvious mistake on visa, with wrong date of birth, which I pointed. I was surprised how trivial mistake is, but without trying to sound offensive, figured its UAE, things as this are typical. Correction for that type of mistake takes 24h, or on the spot at immigration offices. I waited for week, before asking about updates, and got answer its still at MOI, which is of course impossible, process itself takes no more than 24h. So, two months after signing that offer letter, and almost month already after waiting for visa correcting, I figured I probably wont get my visa whatsoever. 
I even left some personal things in UAE, cant get them back now, shipping is extremely expensive. I canceled my tourist visa, paid for round tickets, rejected some other offers, and waited for two months for nothing. Worst part, Ill get employment ban, without even entering country after I left on tourist visa, so cant look for another job also. I tried contacting them on few times, HR is very unresponsive, with short "Your docs are with PRO", or "Your docs are at immigration". They obviously dont care about spot I am now and why would they do something like this is beyond my imagination. My question is, is there any legal way to get at least some compensation for all the money I spent? Is there anyone I could report this case to? Thanks


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Compensation? No, an offer means nothing, a signed contract does though - do you have one?

If you were told to pay for your own flights etc. then that, while not illegal, is certainly unethical - the company should pay for your joining fees including flights.

Why would you have/get an employment ban? You've not been employed!

Accept that there are some bad companies here, pull your pants up, wear a hard hat and get back into it.

Good luck.


----------



## Nursemanit (Jul 10, 2015)

Think of it this way - if the company is not competent in managing the visa work , should you expect them to be any better at managing their workers? You may have avoided a bad situation.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

An offer letter is not worth nothing. As of 1st January with the changes in labour law, an offer letter is now a binding contract.


----------



## Radeya2000 (Jun 5, 2014)

smeca said:


> Hello,
> I found myself in very bad spot, so if anyone could help, I would appreciate. I came to UAE on tourist visa, looking for job. After some interviews, I got offers, and after roughly month I decided to accept one, which I considered best. We signed some agreement, and offer letter after which they asked me to exit country so they could process my employment visa. Offer letter stated that I should start working around mid December 2015. After around 3 weeks time, 2.1.2016, HR manager sent me visa asking me to book tickets within next few days. However there was obvious mistake on visa, with wrong date of birth, which I pointed. I was surprised how trivial mistake is, but without trying to sound offensive, figured its UAE, things as this are typical. Correction for that type of mistake takes 24h, or on the spot at immigration offices. I waited for week, before asking about updates, and got answer its still at MOI, which is of course impossible, process itself takes no more than 24h. So, two months after signing that offer letter, and almost month already after waiting for visa correcting, I figured I probably wont get my visa whatsoever.
> I even left some personal things in UAE, cant get them back now, shipping is extremely expensive. I canceled my tourist visa, paid for round tickets, rejected some other offers, and waited for two months for nothing. Worst part, Ill get employment ban, without even entering country after I left on tourist visa, so cant look for another job also. I tried contacting them on few times, HR is very unresponsive, with short "Your docs are with PRO", or "Your docs are at immigration". They obviously dont care about spot I am now and why would they do something like this is beyond my imagination. My question is, is there any legal way to get at least some compensation for all the money I spent? Is there anyone I could report this case to? Thanks


It's strange the company would ask you to exit in order to process visa. anyway, IMO you're better off not working with them. Doesn't seem like a place that can treat workers well. I guess it's a difficult situation. I'm not sure if you can get any compensation but you might want to ask some legal expert. There used to be an ask the lawyer section in Gulf News (UAE newspaper) so you might want to see if it's still there and write a letter to the lawyer through the Gulf News website (gulfnews.com). Hopefully, you'll get some expert advice on whether you can get any compensation and how to resolve the issue.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Chocoholic said:


> An offer letter is not worth nothing. As of 1st January with the changes in labour law, an offer letter is now a binding contract.


Perhaps for letters written from 1st January onwards?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> Perhaps for letters written from 1st January onwards?


Yes correct.

The new rules state that offer letters now have to be in the language of the employee, and they are a binding contract. Employers have 14 days to complete all visa applications and signatures, from when the employee enters the country. If not, then the employee is free to look for another job - as per the MOL.

OP - why would you get an employment ban? You never started with the company, they have failed to process your paperwork, so they have no reason, nor recourse to ban you, so I really wouldn't even worry about that.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Chocoholic said:


> Yes correct.
> 
> The new rules state that offer letters now have to be in the language of the employee, and they are a binding contract. Employers have 14 days to complete all visa applications and signatures, from when the employee enters the country. If not, then the employee is free to look for another job - as per the MOL.
> 
> OP - why would you get an employment ban? You never started with the company, they have failed to process your paperwork, so they have no reason, nor recourse to ban you, so I really wouldn't even worry about that.


That's great, a step in the right direction, is this all of UAE or just Dubai?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> That's great, a step in the right direction, is this all of UAE or just Dubai?


It's UAE labour law. The 6 month ban has now been removed for certain workers as well.

Basically they're trying to free up the job market and encourage movement within country. Companies will have to get competitive and treat staff better in order to keep them.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Chocoholic said:


> It's UAE labour law. The 6 month ban has now been removed for certain workers as well.
> 
> Basically they're trying to free up the job market and encourage movement within country. Companies will have to get competitive and treat staff better in order to keep them.


That'll mean a quantum change in their attitude to the slaves, sorry their esteemed employees....


----------

